# を見に



## fxlle

考え込んでいるところへ、たちまち西の山道から蹄の音が聞こえ、数頭の馬がかけ下さってきた。
山口が様子を見に飛び出す。まもなく６頭の馬がかけてきて、十余丈まで近づくと急に手綱を引いて止まった。

を見にって何ですか？

ご回答お願いいたします。


----------



## frequency

見る見(み)　　聞く聞き　食べる食べ...etc.
+に、をすると、見に、聞きに、食べに。そうすると動詞とくっつくことが出来る。
見に来た、聞きに来た、食べに来た。意味はわかるかな？「～を見るために飛び出す」んだよ。


----------



## fxlle

frequency said:


> 見る見(み)　　聞く聞き　食べる食べ...etc.
> +に、をすると、見に、聞きに、食べに。そうすると動詞とくっつくことが出来る。
> 見に来た、聞きに来た、食べに来た。意味はわかるかな？「～を見るために飛び出す」んだよ。


ああ、そうなんですね。
急に思い浮かべました。
ありがとうございます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

見*に*飛び出す。= jump out* to* see what's going on
＝見る*ために*飛び出す。= jump out *in order to *see what's going on


----------



## frequency

to と in order toは同じです。ぐぐれば出ます。よい結果が出なければご一報ください。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yes.
to = in order to

The difference of them is that the former is one word and the latter is three words.
"To" is simpler and "in order to" seems redundant in a sense.
However, "to" has many usages which might be confusing. Whereas, "in order to" can identify a more specific meaning.

Likewise, に and ために have the same meaning.
The difference of them is that the former is one letter and the latter is three letters.
"見に" is simpler and "見るために" seems redundant in a sense.
However, "に" was confusing for a Japanese learner in this context. Whereas, "ために" might be easier to understand by them.

For this reason, "to" and "in order to" were not completely equal.
Thank you.


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> "To" is simpler and "in order to" seems redundant in a sense.


No, it's just a difference in formality. They are the same. "In order to" is a bit more formal, and this is an alternative when "to ~" is repeated. 



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> but "ために" can be easier to understand by learners.


For this reason, I used it in #2.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> For this reason, I used it in #2.


Yes, I knew.
I tried to write #4  in order to confirm/support #2.
And I tried to write why there were two expressions に and ために in the Japanese language, comparing why there were two expressions "to" and "in order to" exist in English. It was a figurative speech.

I'm sorry that my point was not accepted by you.
Only I wish the OP could get my point.

Thanks.


----------



## frequency

ああ、わかった。これは考え方としてはたぶん動詞と動詞をつけるときに「に」を使っていて、じゃあ結果としてどういう効果になってるんだ、って言ったときに「ために」の意味を含んでいると思うんだ。(たぶんだよ。)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I can understand your explanation at #9.  I have or had no reason to deny it.
I just tried to explain it in a different way.
Plural ways of explanations may be helpful for foreigners, although at the same time they can be confusing for foreigners.
Thank you.


----------

